# Stephen Kings Es: Fortsetzung kommt September 2019



## TLaw555 (2. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen Kings Es: Fortsetzung kommt September 2019* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Stephen Kings Es: Fortsetzung kommt September 2019*


----------



## stevem (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe den Film gestern angeschaut und finde ihn total langweillig und überhaupt nicht gut, der Film ist kein Stück gruselig eher eine reine Lachnummer, ich musste mich direkt dazu zwingen den Film weiter anzuschauen, keine Ahnung was an dem Film so toll sein soll, der kommt kein Stück an das Original ran .....


----------



## Rdrk710 (2. Oktober 2017)

Muss ich auch sagen. Nach dem Hype eine rechte Enttäuschung. Wirkte ganz überwiegend eher wie ne (unfreiwillige) Horrorkomödie.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2017)

Muss man sich eigentlich auf einen fetten Cliffhangar einstellen? Oder geht der erste Teil vernünftig zu ende, sodass man zufrieden aus dem Kino raus kommt?


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Oktober 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Muss man sich eigentlich auf einen fetten Cliffhangar einstellen? Oder geht der erste Teil vernünftig zu ende, sodass man zufrieden aus dem Kino raus kommt?



Geht vernünftig zu Ende


----------



## Promego (2. Oktober 2017)

Habt ihr das Buch gelesen? Wohl nicht


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. Oktober 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film gestern angeschaut und finde ihn total langweillig und überhaupt nicht gut, der Film ist kein Stück gruselig eher eine reine Lachnummer, ich musste mich direkt dazu zwingen den Film weiter anzuschauen, keine Ahnung was an dem Film so toll sein soll, der kommt kein Stück an das Original ran .....



Ich verstehe eh nicht, warum alle hier an der ersten Verfilmung soviel auszusetzen haben. Das ist zwar nur ein Fernsehfilm, aber doch eine ganz anständige Produktion. Hab ich neulich erst wieder gesehen, nachdem ich die Meckerkommentare hier gelesen hatte, und fand ihn immer noch ziemlich gut.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (2. Oktober 2017)

Also ich fand die TV-Verfilmung mit Tim Curry auch sehr gut. Heute hat man sicher mehr technische Möglichkeiten als damals,, trotzdem hat man aus den damaligen Mitteln etwas sehr gutes gemacht.
Zugegeben, das Ende ist bis heute irgendwie etwas Gaga für mich, aber sonst ist alles okay gewesen. Ich sollte wohl mal das Buch lesen, mal sehen ob das Ende dort genau so Banane ist. 
Den neuen Film habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, einerseits sagen die  Leute er ist wirklich gut, andererseits er kommt nicht an das  "Original" heran. Bin noch unentschlossen.


----------



## Martina (3. Oktober 2017)

ich habe ihn am Sonntag geehen
Nun muss ich vorweg nehmen, ich bin nicht jemand der Horror Filme mag
Der Film hatte für mich ein paar Logikfehler und Horror konnte ich auch nicht gerade entdecken. Der Clown war aber dernoch seht gut gespielt 

von mir 6/10 Punkten Mittelmäßiger Film

Den "alten" ES Film kenn ich nicht, kann ihn also nicht vergleichen


----------



## Celerex (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe den Film in der Vorpremiere mit meinem Bruder gesehen, nachdem wir uns ein paar Wochen vor Start nochmals die 3-stündige Originalfassung zu Gemüte geführt haben. Wir waren beide sehr begeistert und mir persönlich gefällt er besser, als das Original. Das liegt insbesondere daran, dass das Original mMn dann doch schon ein gutes Stück gealtert ist und ich ihn meinen heutigen Empfindungen nach auch nicht mehr als "Horrorfilm" bezeichnen würde. An und für sich finde ich aber sowohl den Fernsehfilm, als auch die Neufassung für die jeweilige Zeit betrachtet absolut sehenswert. Beide Filme gehen im großen Maße auf die pubertäre Entwicklung der Kinder ein, ihre Ängste, Probleme und ihr Dasein als Außenseiter. Hierbei hat sich die Zeit eben deutlich gewandelt und beide Filme behandeln die Themen auf ihre Weise zeitgemäß. Was damals als humorvoll empfunden wurde, wird heute durch "Mutter-Witze" ersetzt. Die jungen Schauspieler machen ihre Sache ebenso sehr gut und Skasgard als Pennywise ist für mich persönlich eh ein kleines Highlight. Insgesamt ist für mich eine gelungene Mischung aus Comedy und Horror. Wer einen reinen Horrorfilm erwartet, sollte sich das Ticket dann aber doch sparen. Ich jedenfalls freue mich morgen auf meinen zweiten Kinobesuch mit Arbeitskollegen.


----------

